#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Русский язык, пишем грамотно >  > > >  >  >  Русский -- не русский

## Нико

Попалась в газете любопытная статья С.Захарова, писателя. Вон он обращает внимание на засилье в русском языке иностранщины.Типа,великий могучий обмельчал уже.

Приведу тут слова, которые можно было бы вернуть на русский.... Или уже нет?

артефакт --
баксы--
бейджик -
билборд -
блокбастер -
бойфренд -
брэнд-менеджер
брифинг -
брокер -
бутик-
быдло-
вип-
гламурный -
демаркетинг-
дискаунтер-
дресс-код-
интенция-
киллер -
контент-
креативный -
лоукостер-
мэсседж-
мониторинг -
ньюсмейкер -
паблик рилейшнз-
продюсер-
рекрутер-
риэлтор-
саммит-
секьюрити-
сингл-
слоган-
спа-салон-
таунхауз-
толерантность-
транспарентность-
тюнинг-
фаст-фуд-
фитнес-
фриккер-
фреш-
фейсконтроль-
хит-
юзер-

Ну там дальше больше. Пишут, чтот20 проц. выпускнкиков 2014 года не смогли набрать даже минимальный проходной балл по этому предмету, из-за чего Рособнадзору пришлось существенно снизить требования к оценкам, необходимым для аттестата о среднем образовании. 
Вот только несколько примеров из входящих в моду т.н. "тотальных диктантов", участие в которых стнаовится признаком хорошего тона. Вместо слова "вкратце" многие написали "в крадце" или "вкраце". вместо "быть начеку" -- "быть на чеку". А вот и некоторые другие "шедевры" "знатоков" русского языка, кстати, не знающих никакого другого: "по счёчина" -- пощёчина, "не на вязчивого" -- ненавязчиво, "мёртвому при парке" -- мёртвому припарки, "козьи наки" -- козинаки, "на иву" -- наяву, "на еде не с собой" -- наедине с собой, "к та муже" -- к тому же, "пока не мерии" -- по крайней мере, "канать в лето" -- вместо "канать в лету", "рыдать на взрыв" -- рыдать навзрыд, "зомбировать почву" -- зондировать почву, "навоз и ныне там" -- но воз и ныне там, "носиться со списанной торбой" -- носиться с писаной торбой, "встать на дубы" -- встать на дыбы, "через трение к звёздам" -- через тернии к звёздам, "мошейник" -- мошенник, "с ног шибательно" - сногсшибательно, "иички" -- яички, "по техоньку" -- потихоньку, "впринцепи" -- в принципе, "наврятле" -- навряд ли, "спасибо за ранние" -- спасибо заранее, "из покон веков" --испокон нвеков. "медицинский полюс" --медицинский полис, "нервапотолог" -- невропатолог. 


--

Недавно в лифте Госдумы мне довелось услышать разговор двух представителей мужчин средних лет с депутатскими значками. Один спросил другого:"Ты не забыл, что у Ивана Ивановича юбилей?" Другой ответил: "Уже подарок купил. Скромный, но хороший -- чертогон на паутине из рыжья". Честно гоговря, о чём шла речь, я не понял, и лишь потом кто-то перевёл мне сказанное депутатами на русский язык. Оказалось, депутат решил подарить своему коллеге золотой (из рыжья) крест (чертогон -- гонит чертей) на цепочке (паутине).

----------

Алик (20.07.2014), Альбина (20.07.2014), Антон Соносон (24.07.2014), Монферран (19.12.2015), Паня (21.07.2014), Пема Дролкар (20.12.2015), Шавырин (23.07.2014), Юй Кан (20.07.2014)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Недавно в лифте Госдумы мне довелось услышать разговор двух представителей мужчин средних лет с депутатскими значками. Один спросил другого:"Ты не забыл, что у Ивана Ивановича юбилей?" Другой ответил: "Уже подарок купил. Скромный, но хороший -- чертогон на паутине из рыжья". Честно гоговря, о чём шла речь, я не понял, и лишь потом кто-то перевёл мне сказанное депутатами на русский язык. Оказалось, депутат решил подарить своему коллеге золотой (из рыжья) крест (чертогон -- гонит чертей) на цепочке (паутине).


Подчёркнутые выше мужи были, наверное, представительными, хотя один из них выразил свою нехитрую мысль на чистейшей российской фене? %)

----------

Паня (21.07.2014), Фил (20.07.2014), Шавырин (23.07.2014)

----------


## Алик

Интересно, а в других языках тоже засилье иностранщины, или это только в русском языке такая беда? Если только в русском - это плохо, а если и других языках то же самое, то , возможно, это типа эволюции, когда, в конце концов, из всех  языков в этом мире  выживет только несколько  наиболее "приспособленных "  :Smilie: .

----------

Шавырин (23.07.2014)

----------


## Нико

В других тоже есть. Тибетцы в эмиграции, например, вместо "темо" говорят "флим"))))))

----------

Алик (20.07.2014), Шавырин (23.07.2014)

----------


## Фил

А "быдло" ведь русское слово?!

----------

Альбина (20.07.2014)

----------


## Юй Кан

> А "быдло" ведь русское слово?!


Не, эт смотря какое быдло! %))

*БЫ́ДЛО*, быдла, ср., чаще собир. (польск. bydlo — скот) (обл. бран.). О тупых, безвольных людях, покорных насилию.

|| В устах помещиков — крепостников - презрительное обозначение крестьянской массы, как безвольного, бессловесного и покорного стада, опекаемого помещиком.
_Толковый словарь Ушакова. Д.Н. Ушаков. 1935-1940._

----------

Кузьмич (21.07.2014), Фил (21.07.2014)

----------


## Альбина

Может не обмельчал , а наоборот обогатился.?

----------

Дордже (19.12.2015), Пема Дролкар (20.12.2015), Шавырин (22.07.2014)

----------


## Алик

> Может не обмельчал , а наоборот обогатился.?


Скорее, мутирует  :Smilie:

----------

Альбина (20.07.2014), Нико (20.07.2014)

----------


## Альбина

> Скорее, мутирует


Алик,не волнуйтесь . :Smilie:  Все русские слова останутся пока существуют понятиях их отражающие. А заимствования появляются с внедрением нового в культуру ,не имеющего аналога доселе.  Так что это не подмена идет,а расширение границ языка. Это просто у Захарова старческое брюжжание ,отсюда и непонятный список слов,по сути ни одно из которых ничего не вытеснило .)

----------

Шавырин (23.07.2014)

----------


## sergey

Часть слов из списка, как мне кажется, можно было бы пытаться "вернуть", а какие-то по-моему вошли удачно или просто давно. Например упомянутое "быдло" вошло в язык, похоже, еще до 1917 года, куда уж его "возвращать"? _Артефакт_ тоже, слово _брокер_ пришло вместе с новым явлением, которому не было, видимо, подходящего русского названия. И т.д. Но язык ведь формируется в результате "говорения" массы людей и первым средством, если кто-то хочет влиять на язык, может быть собственная речь. Просто использовать другие слова, вместо необязательных иностранных.

----------

Фил (21.07.2014)

----------


## Алик

> Алик,не волнуйтесь . Все русские слова останутся пока существуют понятиях их отражающие. А заимствования появляются с внедрением нового в культуру ,не имеющего аналога доселе.  Так что это не подмена идет,а расширение границ языка. Это просто у Захарова старческое брюжжание ,отсюда и непонятный список слов,по сути ни одно из которых ничего не вытеснило .)


Хорошо бы. А то с этими реформами  системы образования можно чего угодно ожидать. В том числе и того, что через полвека от "великого и могучего" останутся только рожки да ножки).

----------

Нико (20.12.2015)

----------


## Альбина

Подумала,а какие слова были заимствованы из русского другими языками? На ум пришло только "vodka". Грустное открытие. :Frown:

----------

Алик (20.07.2014)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Подумала,а какие слова были заимствованы из русского другими языками? На ум пришло только "vodka". Грустное открытие.


Sputnik, babushka, perestroyka

----------

Альбина (20.07.2014), Антон Соносон (24.07.2014), Кузьмич (21.07.2014), Шавырин (23.07.2014)

----------


## sergey

Спутник, балалайка, борщ, перестройка, гласность...
P.S. Да, правильно Vladiimir написал: sputnik, balalaika, perestroika...

----------

Альбина (20.07.2014), Кузьмич (21.07.2014)

----------


## Альбина

> Sputnik, babushka, perestroyka


А бабушка здесь причем?)) Вот еще- матрешка.

----------

Антон Соносон (24.07.2014)

----------


## sergey

> А бабушка здесь причем?)) Вот еще- матрешка.





))

----------

Aion (19.12.2015), Vladiimir (20.07.2014), Альбина (20.07.2014), Кузьмич (21.07.2014), Шавырин (23.07.2014)

----------


## Vladiimir

> А бабушка здесь причем?)) Вот еще- матрешка.


См. англоязычные толковые словари, например:

Oxford Dictionary:
*babushka* [bəˈbʊʃkə, ˈbabʊʃˌkə] 
ba|bushka
_noun_ (in Russia) an old woman or grandmother 
■ a headscarf tied under the chin, typical of those traditionally worn by Russian women 
Origin: Russian, ‘grandmother’

Collins:
*babushka* [bə'buːʃkə] 
1) a headscarf tied under the chin, worn by Russian peasant women 
2) (in Russia) an old woman


Oxford Advanced Learners Dictionary:
*ba·bushka* [babushka babushkas]
1. a Russian old woman or grandmother 
2. a traditional Russian woman's ↑ headscarf , tied under the chin 
Word Origin: Russian, grandmother.

Merriam Webster:
http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/babushka

----------

Альбина (20.07.2014), Кузьмич (21.07.2014), Нико (20.12.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (22.07.2014), Шавырин (23.07.2014)

----------


## Альбина

> =Vladiimir;673961]См. англоязычные толковые словари, например:
> 
> Oxford Dictionary:
> *babushka* [bəˈbʊʃkə, ˈbabʊʃˌkə] 
> ba|bushka
> _noun_ (in Russia) an old woman or grandmother 
> ■ a headscarf tied under the chin, typical of those traditionally worn by Russian women 
> Origin: Russian, ‘grandmother’


Навряд ли англоговорящие  своих grandmother называют бабушками. А вот у нас отмечается в последнее время широкое распространения  "маман"  (фр.), которое уже имело место в 70-ые годы, а потом сошло на нет.  И вот опять вернулось на пару с "чуваком".Интересно,это все от одного человека исходит-запуск в массы ?)))).

----------


## Vladiimir

> Навряд ли англоговорящие  своих grandmother называют бабушками. А вот у нас отмечается в последнее время широкое распространения  "маман"  (фр.), которое уже имело место в 70-ые годы, а потом сошло на нет.  И вот опять вернулось на пару с "чуваком".Интересно,это все от одного человека исходит-запуск в массы ?)))).



Ну, так там же (на странице Merriam-Webster) есть обсуждение американцами этого слова. Это для них в первую очередь "шарф или платок, который можно обмотать вокруг головы". Американцы узнают это слово и с удовольствием его произносят. В том числе и в изначальном значении "бабушка". 

Вот здесь модели выходят на подиум в модных "бабУшках":


То, что у них на голове, называется "fur babushkas from Ermanno Scervino". 

Есть книжка детская книжка: "Baboushka and the Three Kings" (Бабушка и три короля):
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baboush...he_Three_Kings

----------

sergey (21.07.2014), Альбина (21.07.2014), Нико (20.12.2015), Фил (21.07.2014), Шавырин (23.07.2014)

----------


## Альбина

> Ну, так там же (на странице Merriam-Webster) есть обсуждение американцами этого слова. Это для них в первую очередь "шарф или платок, который можно обмотать вокруг головы". Американцы узнают это слово и с удовольствием его произносят. В том числе и в изначальном значении "бабушка".


Вот и подумалось,что если только как платок. Может и до нас дойдет такая "бабушка". Ну спасибо ,просветили.)Теперь осенью "бабушку" буду носить. ))

----------

Vladiimir (21.07.2014), Нико (20.12.2015), Шавырин (23.07.2014)

----------


## Vladiimir

Вот так это выглядит в англоязычном тексте (касательно демонстрации той же коллекции модной одежды):




> The clothes themselves were sensual but sturdy, and Scervino was careful with his layering such that everything laid together perfectly. He married wool tunics with midi-length skirts, knits with fur slit skirts, and web overlays over cropped slips. Outerwear hugged the waistline in an hourglass silhouette. Where most designers are doing big, masculine pieces, Scervino chose the feminine route – and women with curves thank him. Fur decorated collars and cuffs, and there were more than a few full-fur looks in the mix. Russian decadence was signaled by use of fur *babushkas*. For next season, Scervino dishes up exactly the sort of elegant, luxurious fare that we have come to expect from his brand.

----------

Альбина (21.07.2014)

----------


## Vega

> Подумала,а какие слова были заимствованы из русского другими языками? На ум пришло только "vodka". Грустное открытие.


Ничего страшного.. Это волоцюг  самсари....

----------


## Альбина

> Ничего страшного.. Это волоцюг  самсари....


Наверно) . Кто же такой -этот ужасный волоцюг?

----------


## До

Видел в магазине что-то вроде "_набирайте баллы лояльности_". То есть слово, которое хоть есть у нас, но используется в _английском_ значении, которое у нас считается "ложным другом переводчика". Вот где ужас.

----------

Пема Дролкар (20.12.2015)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Подумала,а какие слова были заимствованы из русского другими языками? На ум пришло только "vodka". Грустное открытие.


List of English words of Russian origin:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of...Russian_origin

----------

Альбина (21.07.2014), Поляков (21.10.2014), Шавырин (23.07.2014), Юй Кан (21.07.2014)

----------


## Эделизи

> А бабушка здесь причем?)) Вот еще- матрешка.


Это слово пришло из книги Энтони Берджеса "Заводной апельсин". Там много было русских слов, но почему-то англы тащатся от "бабушки" с ударением на последнем слоге.




> Бёрджесс, желая оживить свой роман, насыщает его жаргонными словами из так называемого «надцата», взятыми из русского и цыганского языков. В то время, когда Бёрджесс думал о языке романа, он оказался в Ленинграде, где и решил создать некий интернациональный язык, коим и явился надцат. Основная сложность перевода романа на русский язык состоит в том, чтобы эти слова для русскоязычного читателя выглядели столь же непривычно, как и для англоязычного.
> 
> В. Бошняк придумал набирать эти слова латиницей, выделяя их таким образом из текста на русском языке. Вот, например, перебранка Алекса с главарем вражеской банды:
> 
> Кого я вижу! Надо же! Неужто жирный и вонючий, неужто мерзкий наш и подлый Биллибой, koziol и svolotsh! Как поживаешь, ты, kal в горшке, пузырь с касторкой? А ну, иди сюда, оторву тебе beitsy, если они у тебя ещё есть, ты евнух drotshenyi!

----------

Алик (23.07.2014), Альбина (21.07.2014), Фил (21.07.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (22.07.2014), Шавырин (23.07.2014)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Это слово пришло из книги Энтони Берджеса "Заводной апельсин".


Слово babushka засвидетельствовано в английском с 1938 года (см. например, словарь Merriam-Webster). Роман Энтони Берджеса "Заводной апельсин" написан гораздо позже, в 1962 году.




> ...почему-то англы тащатся от "бабушки" с ударением на последнем слоге.


Это точно. С удовольствием произносят это слово. Сам был тому свидетелем.

----------

Aion (21.07.2014), Алик (23.07.2014), Альбина (21.07.2014), Фил (21.07.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (22.07.2014)

----------


## Альбина

> Это слово пришло из книги Энтони Берджеса "Заводной апельсин". Там много было русских слов, но почему-то англы тащатся от "бабушки" с ударением на последнем слоге.


Бошняк действительно хорошо придумал).

----------

Эделизи (21.07.2014)

----------


## Aion



----------

Альбина (21.07.2014), Кузьмич (23.07.2014)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Навряд ли англоговорящие  своих grandmother называют бабушками.


Но, надев, к примеру, мешковатое платье, могут сказать, что выглядят в нем "как какая-нибудь старая babushka" (some old babushka). См. например, обсуждение платья на сайте известного магазина Тоpshop, где покупательница из Канады так употребляет это слово:




> Shorts girls, do NOT buy this. Im 5'1 and usually size 0. I bought this in the smallest size and it's HUGE LIKE A TENT. If I hold it out to the sides by the waist I can measure the fabric being 1 meter across (hence 2 meters all around). Also it hits at the knees so instead of looking summersexy like the model in the picture you will end up looking like miss preppy wearing a nightgown. You can't even save the look with a waspie or wide belt because you will still end up looking *like some old babushka*. Sure the design is still pretty with it's sequins with a "washed look" (although something tells me these will fall off very shortly) and the smock looks well done. But at this price the quality is still considered bad. Im looking at you, cheap looking tassels.
> Topshop, when will you start realize that only 20 percent of all women in the world are tall like men, and start making petite clothes that will have a hemline that will actually hit where it hits the model in the picture?
> This is like I ordered a completely different garment. I should have known better. I will keep this for when I get pregnant because its such a hassle sending stuff back from Canada.

----------

Альбина (21.07.2014)

----------


## Эделизи

> Слово babushka засвидетельствовано в английском с 1938 года (см. например, словарь Merriam-Webster). Роман Энтони Берджеса "Заводной апельсин" написан гораздо позже, в 1962 году.


Владимир, речь идет о широкой популярности, а не о слове известном только филологам.
После этой книги бары начали открывать с такими названиями и "молоко" и "бабушка".
Почему -то "кашка" от старикашки не прижилось.

----------


## Vladiimir

> Владимир, речь идет о широкой популярности, а не о слове известном только филологам.
> После этой книги бары начали открывать с такими названиями и "молоко" и "бабушка".
> Почему -то "кашка" от старикашки не прижилось.


Прям все читали "Заводной апельсин" что-ли? Посмотрите, что пишут про это слово сами американцы. Это слово употребляют их бабушки (разного происхождения (и немецкого и итальянского, в том числе)) называя так шарфы. Эти бабушки почерпнули слово в "Заводном апельсине" что-ли? (Там оно, кстати, употребляется в значении "старая женщина", а не "платок, шарф".)

----------


## Фил

Еще американцы шапку-ушанку называют бабУшка.
Им наверное все равно. Ушанка, бабУшка....

О! Вспомнил. Еще у Куйт Буш была песня про бабУшку.

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Babooshka

Жена решила проверить мужа и стала писать любовные письма подписываясь псевдонимом
She wanted to test her husband,
She knew exactly what to do,
A pseudonym to fool him,

*****
All yours. Babooshka, Babooshka, Babooshka - ya-ya
*****

БУ-ГА-ГА!!!!
Клип еще в стиле 80х.
Кейт Буш в блестящих трусах  :Smilie:

----------

Vladiimir (21.07.2014), Алик (23.07.2014), Альбина (21.07.2014), Эделизи (21.07.2014)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Еще американцы шапку-ушанку называют бабУшка.
> Им наверное все равно. Ушанка, бабУшка....


Ну, может некоторые и называют... Наверное потому что завязывается под подбородком, а слова "ushanka" они не помнят? 

Еще, как неправильный перевод (mistranslation) употребляется (редко) в значении "матрешка", например:

The judge had difficulty dismantling *the babushka* of the defendant's version of the crime. (Cудья с трудом разобрал "матрешку" (бубУшку"!) версии подсудимого.)

----------

Фил (21.07.2014)

----------


## Альбина

> БУ-ГА-ГА!!!!
> Клип еще в стиле 80х.
> Кейт Буш в блестящих трусах


)))))Вы уже четвертый в теме ,кто вспомнил Кейт Буш . Правда другие не уточняли ,в чем они ее вспомнили)).

----------

Vladiimir (21.07.2014), Алик (23.07.2014), Фил (21.07.2014)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Подумала,а какие слова были заимствованы из русского другими языками? На ум пришло только "vodka". Грустное открытие.


В китайском (северовосточный диалект): леба (чёрный хлеб), буладе (сарафан), вэйдэло (кадка для воды).
В японском: икура (солёная икра лосося), борусити (традиционный русский свекольный суп), пиросики (пирог с капустой или мясом).

----------

Vladiimir (22.07.2014), Алик (23.07.2014), Альбина (22.07.2014), Фил (22.07.2014), Юй Кан (22.07.2014)

----------


## Фил

Пиросики - как мило  :Smilie:

----------

Алик (23.07.2014), Альбина (22.07.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Пиросики - как мило


Фил, а вот там в ТС перечилялись милые слова. можно их на русский обратно перевести?

----------

Фил (22.07.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Фил, а вот там в ТС перечилялись милые слова. можно их на русский обратно перевести?


Какие то уже нельзя, потому что это и есть - русский. 
Например: быдло и гламурный.
Последнее - неологизм, но он уже прочно занял место в культуре.

Какие-то нельзя, потому что у нас слов-то таких нет, придется городить целый рассказ, что это.
Например: лоукостер, дискаунтер, ньюсмейкер, сингл.
Это результат слияния с чужеродной культурой, где это всегда было.

Ну как вы переведете на русский язык "сингл" если у нас не выпускались никогда в жизни синглы?
"Пластинка уменьшенного формата с двумя песнями выпускающаяся как рекламная акция перед выходом в продажу полноразмерной пластинки музыкального коллектива, которая в свою очередь называется - альбом".

Это же просто ссылка именно на тамошнее культурное явление.
Зато у нас есть "магнитоальбом"  :Smilie:  был точнее  :Smilie: 


А какие-то очень даже можно.
Определить, какие это слова, можно, если они при употреблении собеседником начинают бесить  :Smilie: 
транспарентность, паблик релейшн, интенция, бойфренд.

----------

Алик (23.07.2014), Альбина (22.07.2014), Нико (22.07.2014)

----------


## Neroli

> Вот только несколько примеров из входящих в моду т.н. "тотальных диктантов", участие в которых стнаовится признаком хорошего тона. Вместо слова "вкратце" многие написали "в крадце" или "вкраце". вместо "быть начеку" -- "быть на чеку". А вот и некоторые другие "шедевры" "знатоков" русского языка, кстати, не знающих никакого другого: "по счёчина" -- пощёчина, "не на вязчивого" -- ненавязчиво, "мёртвому при парке" -- мёртвому припарки, "козьи наки" -- козинаки, "на иву" -- наяву, "на еде не с собой" -- наедине с собой, "к та муже" -- к тому же, "пока не мерии" -- по крайней мере, "канать в лето" -- вместо "канать в лету", "рыдать на взрыв" -- рыдать навзрыд, "зомбировать почву" -- зондировать почву, "навоз и ныне там" -- но воз и ныне там, "носиться со списанной торбой" -- носиться с писаной торбой, "встать на дубы" -- встать на дыбы, "через трение к звёздам" -- через тернии к звёздам, "мошейник" -- мошенник, "с ног шибательно" - сногсшибательно, "иички" -- яички, "по техоньку" -- потихоньку, "впринцепи" -- в принципе, "наврятле" -- навряд ли, "спасибо за ранние" -- спасибо заранее, "из покон веков" --испокон нвеков. "медицинский полюс" --медицинский полис, "нервапотолог" -- невропатолог. 
> .


Такое ощущение что у народа Т9 встроен непосредственно в мозг))

----------

Альбина (22.07.2014), Монферран (19.12.2015), Нико (22.07.2014)

----------


## Альбина

> Такое ощущение что у народа Т9 встроен непосредственно в мозг))


Веселая штука между прочим -Т9. И мне еще нравится голосовой поиск. Искала как-то "тхеравада" через него . гугл выдал инфу с -"херовато".

----------

Neroli (22.07.2014), Алик (23.07.2014), Дондог (25.07.2016), Монферран (19.12.2015), Шавырин (23.07.2014)

----------


## Neroli

> Веселая штука между прочим -Т9.


Да, смски не глядя отправлять нельзя - подставит только так))

Зы: помню Леся Ди тут была, все время про какие-то грибы писала, оказалось, что она с мобильника, и грибы - это на самом деле "буквы"))

----------

Альбина (22.07.2014), Шавырин (23.07.2014)

----------


## Альбина

> Да, смски не глядя отправлять нельзя - подставит только так))


Очень важно еще  проверить несколько раз -кому чего  посылаешь.)) А то бывают казусы.

----------

Шавырин (23.07.2014)

----------


## Кузьмич

> )))))Вы уже четвертый в теме ,кто вспомнил Кейт Буш . Правда другие не уточняли ,в чем они ее вспомнили)).


Как не вспомнить! Это же Кейт Буш. Пятым буду  :Smilie: .

 P.S. А я вот не слишком давно про нее узнал. Лет 14-ть назад попался довесок на кассете, потом - услышал потрясающее "Вау" в игре "GTA Vice Sity" - и все думал: да кто же это такое??! С приходом в деревню интернета все немножко радикально изменилось.

----------

Aion (23.07.2014), Алик (23.07.2014), Альбина (23.07.2014), Фил (23.07.2014), Шавырин (23.07.2014)

----------


## Шавырин

О перетекании слов 

Вспомнилось...

Синкопа.

----------

Алик (23.07.2014)

----------


## Кузьмич

Не остановиться  :Smilie: ...

----------

Пема Дролкар (18.10.2014), Поляков (21.10.2014), Фил (23.07.2014)

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE]


> Не остановиться ...


ྼКто остановит-то?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BW3gKKiTvjs

----------


## Ридонлиев

> Ну как вы переведете на русский язык "сингл" если у нас не выпускались никогда в жизни синглы?.


В советское время это переводили французским  "миньон" ) Хрен редьки не слаще, но с английского заимствования мне нравятся больше, французский не знаю, а английский - ныне как латынь.



> Определить, какие это слова, можно, если они при употреблении собеседником начинают бесить 
> транспарентность, паблик релейшн, интенция, бойфренд.


Часть слов вводится как технология управления. Так делали большевики, делают и сейчас политтехнологи. 

Меня сильно напрягают всякие дедлайны, блесинги а-а-а-а! :-)
 Но и сам грешу - проще сказать "юзеркейс", чем пытаться подобрать русский аналог (которого нет).

----------


## Vladiimir

> Ну как вы переведете на русский язык "сингл" если у нас не выпускались никогда в жизни синглы?
> "Пластинка уменьшенного формата с двумя песнями выпускающаяся как рекламная акция перед выходом в продажу полноразмерной пластинки музыкального коллектива, которая в свою очередь называется - альбом".


У нас в 70-х такие (иностранные) пластинки назывались (в народе) "сорокопятки" (т.е. название от скорости вращения).

----------

Альбина (18.10.2014), Нико (20.12.2015), Ридонлиев (22.10.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (19.10.2014)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Живу одновременно на два языка. С такими же, как я, с дочерью, мы переходим на емкие слова, независимо от языка, которые глубже и короче отражают суть в каком-то разговоре. Конечно, это надо делать грамотно. Не через слово, соблюдая грамматические нормы.

Считаю, что, безусловно, надо хорошо знать лексику обоих языков и то, что она выражает в каждом конкретном случае. Но на мой взгляд, полное соответствие нормам нужно на общественном уровне и когда кто-то не понимает иностранного слова. А в жизни, полагаю, важна ясность и глубина мысли. А также договориться о значении терминов. Краткость часто тоже важна.  С применением ли иностранных слов - неважно. Важно донести смысл до собеседника.

Вообще, чем больше распространяется знание иностранного языка в какой-то стране, тем неизбежнее внедрение иностранной лексики. Особенно это неизбежно при использовании иностранных технологий и в областях, где русских аналогов нет. Важно знать перевод и суть на родном языке. А также соблюдать правильность основной речи.

----------

Vega (19.10.2014)

----------


## Альбина

> У нас в 70-х такие (иностранные) пластинки назывались (в народе) "сорокопятки" (т.е. название от скорости вращения).


А еще была скорость -33 вроде? :Smilie: (что-то вспоминаю). 
Еще были пластинки, тоже как-бы "синглы" с  одной песней, которые записывались на гибкую пленку с помощью "дискографов" с "катушек". :Smilie:  Вырезались кружочки из пленки (белого цвета) и записывалась "пластинка".

Вот первая студия звукозаписи в моем родном городе  -дело  моего молодого папки (он на фото) . На переднем плане (в нижем левом углу) - тот самый записывающий дискограф, а на полках самое первое собрание фонограмм в катушках.)  Год точно не знаю- начало 70-ых. У нас дома были мочалки из стружки, которая возникала при записи.) Но у таких пластинок вроде не было своего названия или я не помню просто. :Smilie:

----------

Vladiimir (19.10.2014), Алик (19.10.2014), Аурум (19.10.2014), Монферран (19.12.2015)

----------


## ullu

канать в лету  :Big Grin: 
вот ведь редиски какие..

А у нас зато были неуклюжи и пол клопа )

----------

Юй Кан (21.10.2014)

----------


## Ридонлиев

> Но у таких пластинок вроде не было своего названия или я не помню просто.


Пластинки на ребрах

----------

Альбина (22.10.2014)

----------


## Альбина

> Пластинки на ребрах


Надо же . Первый раз слышу. Но Такое название видимо не прижилось  . Так и называли их -"гибкие пластинки".(я узнала :Smilie: ).

----------


## Алик

12 ФАКТОВ О ТОНКОСТЯХ РУССКОГО ЯЗЫКА, в которых сам чёрт ногу сломит

1. Только в нашей стране слово «угу» является синонимом к словам «пожалуйста», «спасибо», «добрый день», «не за что» и «извините», а слово «давай» в большинстве случаев заменяет «до свидания».
2. Как перевести на другие языки, что «очень умный» — не всегда комплимент, «умный очень» — издевка, а «слишком умный» — угроза?
3. Почему у нас есть будущее время, настоящее и прошедшее, но всё равно настоящим временем мы можем выразить и прошедшее («Иду я вчера по улице…»), и будущее («Завтра я иду в кино»), а прошедшим временем мы можем выразить приказ («Быстро ушёл отсюда!»)?
4. Есть языки, где допустимо двойное отрицание, есть — где не допускается; в части языков двойное отрицание может выражать утверждение, но только в русском языке двойное утверждение «ну да, конечно!» — выражает отрицание или сомнение в словах говорящего.
5. Все иностранцы, изучающие русский, удивляются, почему «ничего» может обозначать не только «ничего», но и «нормально», «хорошо», «отлично», а также «всё в порядке» и «не стоит извинений».
6. В русском языке одними и теми же нецензурными выражениями можно и оскорбить, и восхититься, и выразить все остальные оттенки эмоций.
7. В ступор человека, изучающего русский, может ввести фраза «да нет, наверное», одновременно несущая в себе и утверждение, и отрицание, и неуверенность, но всё же выражающая неуверенное отрицание с оттенком возможности положительного решения.
8. Попробуйте внятно объяснить, какая разница между «выпить чай» и «выпить чаю»; какая разница между «тут» и «здесь»; почему действие в прошлом можно выразить словами «раньше», «давно», «давеча», «недавно», «намедни» и десятком других и почему в определённых ситуациях их можно заменить друг на друга?
9. Попробуйте объяснить иностранцу фразу «Руки не доходят посмотреть».
10. Как точно назвать наклонение с частицей «бы», когда она выражает в разных ситуациях и условие, и просьбу, и желание, и мечтательность, и необходимость, и предположение, и предложение, и сожаление?
11. В русском языке иногда у глагола нет какой-либо формы, и это обусловлено законами благозвучия. Например: «победить». Он победит, ты победишь, я… победю? побежу? побежду? Филологи предлагают использовать заменяющие конструкции «я одержу победу» или «стану победителем». Поскольку форма первого лица единственного числа отсутствует, глагол является недостаточным.
12. Стакан на столе стоит, а вилка лежит. Если мы воткнем вилку в столешницу, вилка будет стоять. То есть стоят вертикальные предметы, а лежат горизонтальные?
Добавляем на стол тарелку и сковороду. Они вроде как горизонтальные, но на столе стоят. Теперь положим тарелку в сковородку. Там она лежит, а ведь на столе стояла. Может быть, стоят предметы готовые к использованию? Нет, вилка-то готова была, когда лежала.
Теперь на стол залезает кошка. Она может стоять, сидеть и лежать. Если в плане стояния и лежания она как-то лезет в логику «вертикальный-горизонтальный», то сидение — это новое свойство. Сидит она на попе. Теперь на стол села птичка. Она на столе сидит, но сидит на ногах, а не на попе. Хотя вроде бы должна стоять. Но стоять она не может вовсе. Однако если мы убьём бедную птичку и сделаем чучело, оно будет на столе стоять.
Может показаться, что сидение — атрибут живого, но сапог на ноге тоже сидит, хотя он не живой и не имеет попы. Так что, поди ж пойми, что стоит, что лежит, а что сидит.
А мы ещё удивляемся, что иностранцы считают наш язык сложным и сравнивают с китайским.
http://www.factroom.ru/life/russian-language
Мне особенно  5-й пункт понравился).

----------

Владимир Николаевич (19.12.2015), Нико (20.12.2015), Паня (20.12.2015)

----------


## Альбина

> Мне особенно  5-й пункт понравился).


У всех наций пусто,но по-разному...)))

Но ,кстати,бывают и схожести . Вот сейчас припомнилось.расхожее и в англ. и в русском - "Never mind" оно же- "ничего страшного", правда в первом случае буквально "  не бери в голову".Более менее близко друг к другу.
 И кстати в русском отдельного полновесного глагола такого как "mimd" - брать,класть  в голову,заносить в голову,  -нет.  Есть  Think - "думать",но это пустой процесс,так скажем.)
Короче говоря, можно о чем-то долго думать (think),а  в голове не оставлять ,а пока что-то остается в голове -это  mind))).

----------

Алик (19.12.2015), Пема Дролкар (20.12.2015)

----------


## Альбина

> У всех наций  пусто ро-разному.))).


Я уж не говорю про форумных мужей,на одном языке говорящих.))))))

----------


## Фридегар

> См. англоязычные толковые словари, например:
> 
> Oxford Dictionary:
> *babushka* [bəˈbʊʃkə, ˈbabʊʃˌkə] 
> ba|bushka
> _noun_ (in Russia) an old woman or grandmother 
> ■ a headscarf tied under the chin, typical of those traditionally worn by Russian women 
> Origin: Russian, ‘grandmother’


Достоевский "Игрок":




> -- Ну, так дал ли бы он денег, если бы не знал про бабуленьку? Заметили ли вы, за столом: он раза три, что-то говоря о бабушке, назвал ее бабуленькой: "la baboulinka". Какие короткие и какие дружественные отношения! 
> 
> ...    На верхней площадке широкого крыльца отеля, внесенная по ступеням в креслах и окруженная слугами, служанками и многочисленною подобострастною челядью отеля, в присутствии самого обер-кельнера, вышедшего встретить высокую посетительницу, приехавшую с таким треском и шумом, с собственною прислугою и с столькими баулами и чемоданами, восседала -- бабушка! Да, это была она сама, грозная и богатая, семидесятипятилетняя Антонида Васильевна Тарасевичева, помещица и московская барыня, la baboulinka, о которой пускались и получались телеграммы, умиравшая и не умершая и которая вдруг сама, собственнолично, явилась к нам как снег на голову.
> 
> Достоевский "Игрок"
> http://az.lib.ru/d/dostoewskij_f_m/text_0050.shtml

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Недавно в лифте Госдумы мне довелось услышать разговор двух представителей мужчин средних лет с депутатскими значками. Один спросил другого:"Ты не забыл, что у Ивана Ивановича юбилей?" Другой ответил: "Уже подарок купил. Скромный, но хороший -- чертогон на паутине из рыжья". Честно гоговря, о чём шла речь, я не понял, и лишь потом кто-то перевёл мне сказанное депутатами на русский язык. Оказалось, депутат решил подарить своему коллеге золотой (из рыжья) крест (чертогон -- гонит чертей) на цепочке (паутине).


ну допустим "чертогон" и "паутина" это конечно сленг, но вот "рыжьё" это вполне литературное слово, у Бродского встречается в одном знаменитом стихотворении, там помню такие слова -

..у других мужья
перстеньки из рыжья
серьги из перламутра..

ясно что русский язык очень .. масштабен, но мы все должны его упорно изучать, а иначе какие мы тогда культурные люди? иначе выходит что мы бескультурье и дикость  :Wink:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (20.12.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (20.12.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Мне кажется, этот сленг вызывает неприятие только потому, что происходит из блатной среды. Вообще же с художественной точки зрения неожиданно метафорично, и кроме того, чисто русское без всякого западного влияния. Только чисто по-русски верующий в силу креста и боящийся чертей человек мог бы додуматься обозвать его «чертогоном». По-моему, не хуже, чем высококультультурные изобретения писателей.

----------

Кайто Накамура (20.12.2015), Нико (20.12.2015), Пема Дролкар (20.12.2015)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Насчет  5 пункта, так все зависит, в какой иностранец  среде и с кем общается, и насколько у него есть лингвистическое чутье и способность к анализу. Потому что есть еще авербальные реакции, и по ним может быть ясно, что это "ничего" означает. И вообще "ничего"(страшного) как ответ, существует  в куче языков.

помню, как сама погружалась в среду, как иностранка. Открываются давно забытые детские привычки глазеть и вникать без особой понятийной базы. Даже словарям учишься слишком недоверять. На месте оказывается, что то, что ты учил, проявляется несколько иначе. Ты ориентируешься на прямое постижение как собеседника, так и его уровня языка, короче, жутко интересно,но и жутко стрессово,потому как твой привычный отлаженый языковой инструмент не можешь использовать сразу как следует в чужом языке. Короче, чем больше иностранец в богатоговорящей  среде, тем больше у него способность к различению тонкостей. На мой взгляд, знание других языков обогащает твой собственный.

А вообще язык - это многогранный инструмент. Нас в Универе учили, что можнопользоваться всеми сленгами и возможностями его, что дает иногда невероятные возможности самовыражения. Вопрос только, что к месту и каким образом. Показатель - яркостьи точность выражения.

----------

Алик (20.12.2015), Кайто Накамура (20.12.2015)

----------


## Нико

А ищо мне нравится выражение "свадьбу сыграть".  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Юй Кан

> ну допустим "чертогон" и "паутина" это конечно сленг, но вот "рыжьё" это вполне литературное слово, у Бродского встречается в одном знаменитом стихотворении, там помню такие слова -
> 
> ..у других мужья
> перстеньки из рыжья
> серьги из перламутра..


Использование слэнгового слова в литературном тексте не делает это слово литературным. Скорее, такое использование слэнга смещает контекст стихотворения (как у Бродского) в сферу менее возвышенную, просторечивую или (как при обширном использовании фени) особую. Т.е. вульгаризирует/снижает, образно говоря, уровень или интонацию речи произведения.
Так вот слово "рыжьё" -- вполне слэнговое/жаргонное. По линку -- масса жарг. словечек с тем же корнем, но со значением не всегда понятным читателям, с феней незнакомым.

Что до "чертогона", то и тут всё зависит от контекста, ведь это же образное словцо (означающее "нательный крест", хотя есть и такая трава : ), может иметь и пренебрежительную окраску. К примеру, во фразе "Да сними же ты, наконец, свой чертогон!" (ещё круче -- "... своего чертогона!", если речь о кресте с распятием)...

Как бы на полях -- о слове сходном: "бесогон". Так называется ТВ программа Н.С. Михалкова, ныне... придержанная и, как бывает, тут же взятая под защиту деятелями культуры. Так вот название "Бесогон" -- в известной степени рискованное, ибо значений у него -- не два-три, вплоть до... см., даже не заглядывая в спец. словари уголовного жаргона, вот здесь.

Есть, к слову, несколько филологич. книг, произведших на меня когда-то ошеломительное впечатление уровнем владения языком и речью. Одна из них -- "Разговор о Данте" (а лучше -- весь сборник "Слово и культура") О. Мадельштама, где сказано: 

"Любое слово является пучком, и смысл торчит из него в разные стороны, а не устремляется в одну официальную точку".
Отсюда -- *необходимость учитывать контекст*, избегая, в общем случае, щеголяния своей эрудицией и жгучего желания сделать фразу поярче, поэффектнее, производя впечатление... 
Хотя у того же Мандельштама эрудиция -- стимул (для познания речи), а не тормоз! : )

Контекстнее : ) говоря, правильной речи следует учиться у Будды: тексты сутт ПК, в большинстве случаев, очень просты, и даже если используются метафоры, они очень точны и обращены, скорее, к бытовому жизненному опыту, чем к образованности/эрудиции слушателя.

Ну, а изучать/познавать язык (для регулярно работающего с оным -- непременно!) означает банальное: пользоваться словарями, при малейшем сомнении в значении _небытового_ используемого слова. Морочно, но -- полезно же? : )

----------

Владимир Николаевич (20.12.2015), Кайто Накамура (20.12.2015), Нико (20.12.2015)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Интересно, а в других языках тоже засилье иностранщины, или это только в русском языке такая беда? Если только в русском - это плохо, а если и других языках то же самое, то , возможно, это типа эволюции, когда, в конце концов, из всех  языков в этом мире  выживет только несколько  наиболее "приспособленных " .


В итальянском мало. Но там другая труба - слишком много местных диалектов. Но подростковые и молодежные сленги везде очень американизированы и компьтеризированы. А если тебе правку делает компьютер, зачем самому что-то там запоминать. И читают литературу крайне мало. Но у них другие развитые качества, которые нам не снились. Боюсь, тут уже ничего не исправишь. Идет стихийно куда удобнее.

Я наблюдаю за дочерью и ее друзьями. У нее есть врожденное чувство орфографии и феноменальная зрительная и слуховая память. Плюс она лингвист.   И старается следовать каждому языку классически. По-русски говорит очень правильно, но некогда было особо ей учить письменную речь. Читает хорошо и знает много лексики, но  смски пишет на латинице,хоть по-русски. Не любит, когда ее поправляю)

Короче, печалиться по поводу изменения языка не надо. Потому что этот процесс живого языка регулируется сам собой,как ты не образовывай молодежь и остальных.  Язык предельно жизненно функционален, а также правильная речь должна нарабатываться с раннего детства, потом подросток уже нахватывает в среде. А руссифицировать обратно уже устоявшиеся заимствованные иностранные слова были попытки и они ни к чему не привели.

А насчет "бабУшки", так вообще не важно, что это там означает в русском языке, слово звучит смачно, необычно, односельчанам не понятно, отсюда можно казаться крутым и прикольным))))) В некоторых случаях - глямурным, и оно дает экзотический шарм) А литераторам поднимает продажи. Во всем своя коньюктура. Во как,  сколько слов под одну крышу собрала. Старые питерцы так и не говорили)

----------

Кайто Накамура (20.12.2015)

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Использование слэнгового слова в литературном тексте не делает это слово литературным. Скорее, такое использование слэнга смещает контекст стихотворения (как у Бродского) в сферу менее возвышенную, просторечивую или (как при обширном использовании фени) особую. Т.е. вульгаризирует/снижает, образно говоря, уровень или интонацию речи произведения.
> Так вот слово "рыжьё" -- вполне слэнговое/жаргонное. По линку -- масса жарг. словечек с тем же корнем, но со значением не всегда понятным читателям, с феней незнакомым.


Спасибо  :Kiss:  замечательный анализ, :Kiss:  со всем согласен, только ещё добавлю, что в процессе развития литературного языка лексика естественным образом "мигрирует" туда-сюда. Например после того как Бродский употребил _"рыжьё"_ в своем стихе это слово стало литературным, а не феневым, хотя и не для всех культурных слоев, для более продвинутых (кто Бродского читал, а нас не мало тоже) это уже литературное слово, оно "отмыто", для кого-то это феня конечно

Между прочим, фенеговорящее население на такие тренды реагирует очень чутко, с некоторых пор _"рыжьё"_ у них уже "не круто", это слово у них ..эээ ... "увели" по тихому интеллигэнты с легкой руки Бродского  :Big Grin: , а например чаще можно слышать _"рыжуха"_, то же самое, но слегка ещё в настроении фени, развязнее звучит

По моему приток лексики в литературный язык из фени это показатель много чего, но среди прочего - это может быть ещё и одна из реакций на приток иностранной лексики, феня она же _энергоёмкая_ очень, поэтому одно такое _рыжьё_ внутри языка запросто уравновесит пару десятков _дедлайнов_ с _ньюсмейкерами_ и прочими всякими _ресепшнами_  :Cool:

----------

Юй Кан (20.12.2015)

----------


## Альбина

> А ищо мне нравится выражение "свадьбу сыграть".


первая ассоциация почему-то  пришедшая на ум сразу- "сыграть в ящик"...

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Кроме бабУшки есть еще мамУшка)))




Классная рубаха и папаха!) И "сыграть в ящик" после этого фильма не так уж страшно.

Русскими словами и колоритом пользуются практически везде, когда надо создать определенное состояние.

----------


## Нико

> первая ассоциация почему-то  пришедшая на ум сразу- "сыграть в ящик"...


А у меня первое ощущение: "клоунада", "не по-настоящему". И ведь так часто и бывает... Велик и могуч.... :Wink:

----------

Альбина (20.12.2015)

----------


## Нико

> А у меня первое ощущение: "клоунада", "не по-настоящему". И ведь так часто и бывает... Велик и могуч....


И моё любимое, хоть и не для щастливых семей.... Слово "супруги" - сочетание двух слов: "суп" и "ругаться"))))).

----------

Альбина (20.12.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Спасибо  замечательный анализ, со всем согласен, только ещё добавлю, что в процессе развития литературного языка лексика естественным образом "мигрирует" туда-сюда. Например после того как Бродский употребил _"рыжьё"_ в своем стихе это слово стало литературным, а не феневым, хотя и не для всех культурных слоев, для более продвинутых (кто Бродского читал, а нас не мало тоже) это уже литературное слово, оно "отмыто", для кого-то это феня конечно


Что там с того разового -- ситуативного -- упоминания в стилизованной песенке у ЙАБ, какой и обсценики не избегал, от чего та не стала нормативом? И если обсценика норовит стать нормативной, то Бродский, по мне, будет тут последним в ряду в том виноватых. : ) Ибо уж очень непростой он поэт...
Так что не знам, мож в Одессе (Вы же там обитаете?) "рыжьё" -- словечко уже как бы продвинуто-нормативное и именно после того виршика Бродского? : ) Но отчего-то сомневаюсь. : )




> Между прочим, фенеговорящее население на такие тренды реагирует очень чутко, с некоторых пор _"рыжьё"_ у них уже "не круто", это слово у них ..эээ ... "увели" по тихому интеллигэнты с легкой руки Бродского , а например чаще можно слышать _"рыжуха"_, то же самое, но слегка ещё в настроении фени, развязнее звучит


Интересный у Вас круг общения! Даже такие нюансы различаете?! : )




> По моему приток лексики в литературный язык из фени это показатель много чего, но среди прочего - это может быть ещё и одна из реакций на приток иностранной лексики, феня она же _энергоёмкая_ очень, поэтому одно такое _рыжьё_ внутри языка запросто уравновесит пару десятков _дедлайнов_ с _ньюсмейкерами_ и прочими всякими _ресепшнами_


В каких пудах мерить бум? : )
И, мож, не феня, всё же, _энергоёмкая_ (с чего вдруг? : ), а обсценика, получающая всё большее распространение в бытовой речи?

Пример из жизни.
Тренируюсь на стадионе. Лет пять назад построили там тренажёрную площадку. Классно -- для всех: и мамаши с детишками тут гуляют, и тины тусуются, изредка приходя сюда именно ради тренажёров : )...
А время от времени (в основном -- летом и во время дождя, потому как надо всем этим оранжевым нагрузочным добром -- прозрачный пластиковый навес) тут скапливаются праздные девицы. Вольно располагаются -- поболтать. И в тот раз так получилось, что аз, пришедший туда чуть раньше и просто разминающийся (иначе ушёл бы уже со своим тайцзи с глаз долой : ), оказался неподалёку от них, рассевшихся/разлёгшихся на тренажёрах, и стал невольным подслушивателем их несмолкающей беседы, ибо на мну они никак не отвлекались.
А у них через слово-три -- матерок. Девочкам на вид -- лет по 15-16 (хотя могут оказаться и помоложе), очень прилично припакованные и ведущие себя уверенно.
И пришлось мну, минут пять такой музыки спустя, дать им укорот.
Сделал дуплетом: "Слышь, красавы, -- говорю... А базар фильтровать -- слабо будет?". 
Пауза, обернулись ко мне. "Так вот, -- продолжаю, -- девушки, милые, это было -- по-шпански. А теперь -- по-нормальному: ну можно же без мата, как дома или в классе? Уважьте, плиз! : )".
Молча снялись и упорхнули.
А я продолжал разминать своё и думал: чего я встрял? %) Хотя, конечно, издавна до тех пор и после уже слышал и от девиц такое не раз, но тут оно оказалось дольше по времени, чем привык, и смолкать не собиралось... А вообще, конечно, процесс этот фиг остановишь: он неуправляем. Да и поднимать уровень культуры куда сложнее, чем отпустить его, уж куда он сам прянет...

На полях: сейчас взял мобильник и спросил у знакомого, лет десять уже занимающегося торговлей золотом. Так он сразу не смог въехать, о чём его спрошаю, уточняя, как профи зовут золото, а потом на прямой вопрос о рыжье и голде, отозвался просто: "Нет, это какой-то босяцкий жаргон. Мы так не говорим".

----------


## Юй Кан

> У всех наций пусто,но по-разному...)))
> 
> Но ,кстати,бывают и схожести . Вот сейчас припомнилось.расхожее и в англ. и в русском - "Never mind" оно же- "ничего страшного", правда в первом случае буквально "  не бери в голову".Более менее близко друг к другу.
>  И кстати в русском отдельного полновесного глагола такого как "mimd" - брать,класть  в голову,заносить в голову,  -нет.  Есть  Think - "думать",но это пустой процесс,так скажем.)
> Короче говоря, можно о чем-то долго думать (think),а  в голове не оставлять ,а пока что-то остается в голове -это  mind))).


Из БАРСа:

*mind* II [maInd] v
1.	в вопросительных или отрицательных предложениях, а также в утвердительном ответе *возражать, иметь (что-л.) против*
if you don't mind — если вы не возражаете
do you mind if I smoke [open the window]?, do you mind my smoking [opening the window]?, would you mind my smoking [opening the window]? — вы не будете возражать, если я закурю [открою окно]?
no, I don't mind (it) — нет, я не возражаю /ничего не имею против/
yes, I mind it (very much) — нет, я (решительно) возражаю
I shouldn't mind a cup of tea — я не прочь выпить чашку чаю
would you mind ringing? — будьте любезны, позвоните; не будете ли вы так любезны позвонить?
would you mind holding your tongue? — попридержи свой язык, пожалуйста
2.	*заботиться; волноваться, беспокоиться, тревожиться*
he minds your attitude very much — его очень волнует ваше отношение
I do not mind what you do — мне всё равно, что вы сделаете
he doesn't mind the cold weather — холодная погода ему нипочём
I don't mind what people say — меня не волнует, что говорят люди
3.	обыкн. в повелительном предложении:
1) *обращать внимание, считаться (с чем-л.)*
don't mind me — не обращайте внимания на меня
never mind him — не обращайте на него внимания
never mind the expense — не останавливайтесь перед расходами
2) *прислушиваться (к советам и т. п.); слушаться*
the dog minds his master — собака слушается своего хозяина
mind what I say — (внимательно) слушай, что я говорю
if he had minded me — если бы он меня послушал
mind and do what you are told — слушайся и изволь делать то, что тебе говорят
3) *остерегаться, беречься, обращать внимание*
mind the step [the stairs]! — осторожно! ступенька [лестница]!
mind the dog — берегись собаки
mind your health — береги своё здоровье
mind what you are doing! — осторожнее!
mind your language! — выражайтесь повежливей!
4) *не забыть сделать (что-л.)*
mind you write — не забудь(те) написать
mind you don't forget — смотри не забудь
mind you bring the book — (смотрите) не забудьте принести книгу
5) *обратить внимание, заметить*
I have no objection, mind (you), but … — я не возражаю, заметь, но …
not a word, mind! — помните, никому ни слова!
4.	*заботиться (о чём-л., ком-л.); смотреть, присматривать (за чем-л., кем-л.); заниматься (чем-л.)*
to mind the baby [the shop] — присматривать за ребёнком [за лавкой]
to mind one's business — заниматься своим делом
mind your own business! — не вмешивайся в чужие дела!
I asked him if he'd mind my bags — я попросил его присмотреть за моими чемоданами
5.	1) арх., диал. *помнить*
2) редк. *напоминать*
6.	арх. *внимательно следить, внимать*
7.	уст., диал. *намереваться*
а	never mind! — *а) не волнуйся, не обращай внимания!, стоит ли беспокоиться!; ничего!, всё равно!, не беда!; это несущественно!; б) не твоё дело!*
where have you been? — Never you mind! — где вы были? — Не ваша забота /печаль/
to mind one's P's and Q's — следить за собой, за своими словами, соблюдать осторожность или приличия
mind your eye! — @ держи ухо востро!, берегись!, гляди в оба!
А в русском есть простые обиходные/просторечивые аналоги _never mind!_: "не грузись, не морочься, не напрягайся; фигня вопрос! : ), наконец". И глаголы -- соответственно: "грузиться, морочиться, напрягаться"...

----------

Альбина (20.12.2015)

----------


## Альбина

> Из БАРСа:
> 
> *mind* II [maInd] v
> 1.	в вопросительных или отрицательных предложениях, а также в утвердительном ответе *возражать, иметь (что-л.) против*
> if you don't mind — если вы не возражаете
> do you mind if I smoke [open the window]?, do you mind my smoking [opening the window]?, would you mind my smoking [opening the window]? — вы не будете возражать, если я закурю [открою окно]?
> no, I don't mind (it) — нет, я не возражаю /ничего не имею против/
> yes, I mind it (very much) — нет, я (решительно) возражаю
> I shouldn't mind a cup of tea — я не прочь выпить чашку чаю
> ...


Это все так ,но в  to mind- семантическое ядро - "загруженный,занятый ум" в чистом виде без примесей ,оттого и пошли такие производные в переводе. Все-таки брать  в голову - мне кажется самое близкое и может быть применимо во всех вышеперечисленных случаях.

----------


## Альбина

> И моё любимое, хоть и не для щастливых семей.... Слово "супруги" - сочетание двух слов: "суп" и "ругаться"))))).


Мне вот тоже это название "нравится")))...Кстати, в нормальной счастливой семье должен быть свой сленг, и названия друг друга уникальные ..Очень разнообразит "совместное проживание"(еще одно клевое определение)... :Wink:

----------


## Нико

> Мне вот тоже это название "нравится")))...Кстати, в нормальной счастливой семье должен быть свой сленг, и названия друг друга уникальные ..Очень разнообразит "совместное проживание"(еще одно клевое определение)...


Ой, не говорите, Альбина!) Возьмём то же слово "брак".... :Facepalm:  Нет никаких ассоциаций?)))))

----------

Альбина (20.12.2015)

----------


## Альбина

> Ой, не говорите, Альбина!) Возьмём то же слово "брак".... Нет никаких ассоциаций?)))))


есть)).это средство отпугивания от нежелательных ухажеров ))  как дихлофос для тараканов
 -брак,мрак, крах, драка, брага, -общая сема- кошмаррррр и помутнение)))))

----------


## Юй Кан

> Это все так ,но в  to mind- семантическое ядро - "загруженный,занятый ум" в чистом виде без примесей ,оттого и пошли такие производные в переводе. Все-таки брать  в голову - мне кажется самое близкое и может быть применимо во всех вышеперечисленных случаях.


Не понял, чего опять не устраивает, если аналог -- сообразный контексту -- "грузить-ся" ("иметь загруженный ум") и т.п.? : )
А уж выбор -- дело личного переводческого вкуса, если, канеш, забыть, что русский язык было упрекнуто в отсутствии подходящего для переводу глагола, петерь сысканного ранее, было, упрекнуфшей. : )

----------

Альбина (20.12.2015)

----------


## Нико

> есть)).это средство отпугивания от нежелательных ухажеров ))  как дихлофос для тараканов
>  -брак,мрак, крах, драка, брага, -общая сема- кошмаррррр и помутнение)))))


А у меня ассоциация, что "брак" - это нечто бракованное)))))).

----------


## Альбина

> Не понял, чего опять не устраивает, если аналог -- сообразный контексту -- "грузить-ся" ("иметь загруженный ум") и т.п.? : )
> А уж выбор -- дело личного переводческого вкуса, если, канеш, забыть, что русский язык было упрекнуто в отсутствии подходящего для переводу глагола, петерь сысканного ранее, было, упрекнуфшей. : )


Точно  :Smilie: ..ну да, вот вроде нашелся глаголец - потерялец, но в нем "ума" как-бы нет,ну а в целом-да..
в англ. там все-таки "ум" главенствует... 
но ладно -аппеляция принята и дело закрыто за неимением веских доказательств.

----------

Юй Кан (20.12.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> А у меня ассоциация, что "брак" - это нечто бракованное)))))).


Крылатый афоризм Ландау, построенный, в подтексте, на том же омониме: "Браком хорошее дело не назовут". : )

----------

Нико (20.12.2015)

----------


## Альбина

> А у меня ассоциация, что "брак" - это нечто бракованное)))))).


у меня их было два, даже не знаю, вроде не так уж и плохо ,со стороны  последний -  так вообще считался идеальный,но поскольку оба "развалились",значит -да,вы правы, "бракоделы" мы с моими мужьями бывшими.)

----------


## Альбина

Алик! Спасибо -освежил тему статьей, движение ума пошло ,всегда интересная тема. :Smilie:  Мне даже лайков за прошлый год понаставили.)

----------

Алик (20.12.2015)

----------


## Алик

Если уж "браком хорошее дело не назовут", то слово бракосочетание - вообще что-то запредельное). То ли дело - венчание, хотя венцы тоже разные бывают. 
Мне в советское время ещё всегда поражала фраза: " страны капиталистического мира и социалистического лагеря", получалось, что у них там мир,  у нас лагерь, а ассоциации с лагерями у советских людей те ещё.

----------

Альбина (20.12.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> " страны капиталистического мира и социалистического лагеря", получалось, что у них там мир,  у нас лагерь, а ассоциации с лагерями у советских людей те ещё.


И отсюда можно легко перейти на понимание того, почему в России так распространены феня и "понятия". А что вы хотите от народа, половина которого, образно говоря, в своё время отсидела в лагерях, в крытках, на зонах, а вторая -- её охраняла...

----------

Владимир Николаевич (21.12.2015), Нико (20.12.2015)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> И моё любимое, хоть и не для щастливых семей.... Слово "супруги" - сочетание двух слов: "суп" и "ругаться"))))).


А у меня с(верх)"упруги", именно поэтому и 25 лет живем))))

----------

Алик (20.12.2015), Альбина (20.12.2015)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Мне вот тоже это название "нравится")))...Кстати, в нормальной счастливой семье должен быть свой сленг, и названия друг друга уникальные ..Очень разнообразит "совместное проживание"(еще одно клевое определение)...


Важен не сленг, а ТОН :Big Grin:  А насчет разнообразия, то моя теория, то лучше оба супруга как две пары мягких, удобных тапочек, притертых по ноге) И каждый отдельно и свободно делает то, что ему интересно. И оба сорадуются друг другу.....

----------


## Алик

> И отсюда можно легко перейти на понимание того, почему в России так распространены феня и "понятия". А что вы хотите от народа, половина которого, образно говоря, в своё время отсидела в лагерях, в крытках, на зонах, а вторая -- её охраняла...


Т.е. о социалистическом лагере -  это было ненавязчивое напоминание, о том где мы находимся, или просто очередное бессмысленное выражение типа " экономика должна быть экономной"?

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> И отсюда можно легко перейти на понимание того, почему в России так распространены феня и "понятия". А что вы хотите от народа, половина которого, образно говоря, в своё время отсидела в лагерях, в крытках, на зонах, а вторая -- её охраняла...


Стыдно, но до сих пор не сталкивалась с носителями фени. Общалась со старой питерской интеллигенцией. Феня к ним не прижилась, несмотря на отсидку. Только один раз читала объяснение значения слов и пришла к выводу, что никогда их не слышала.

----------


## Алик

> Важен не сленг, а ТОН А насчет разнообразия, то моя теория, то лучше оба супруга как две пары мягких, удобных тапочек, притертых по ноге) И каждый отдельно и свободно делает то, что ему интересно. И оба сорадуются друг другу.....


А у меня почему-то в голове аналогия с жерновами напрашивается: если оба камня гладкие, жернов не будет молоть муку (обязательно должны быть насечки, иначе жернов просто скользит по зернам. Знаю на своём опыте, т.к. в детстве сам крутил, бывало).

----------


## Юй Кан

> Т.е. о социалистическом лагере -  это было ненавязчивое напоминание, о том где мы находимся, или просто очередное бессмысленное выражение типа " экономика должна быть экономной"?


А ещё лагеря бывали/бывают пионерские, спортивные, альп-, горнолыжные, комс.-молодёжные, труда и отдыха... : )
Так что слова "лагерь" в сочетаниях "лагерь особого назначения" (как на Соловках), лагерь исправительный и проч. любых -- не более чем омонимы, т.е. это слова, звучащие одинаково, но по смыслу -- разные в зависимости, опять же, от контекста.

----------


## Нико

> А у меня с(верх)"упруги", именно поэтому и 25 лет живем))))


Я всегда знала, что Пема наша оптимистка!!!

----------


## Альбина

> Важен не сленг, а ТОН А насчет разнообразия, то моя теория, то лучше оба супруга как две пары мягких, удобных тапочек, притертых по ноге) И каждый отдельно и свободно делает то, что ему интересно. И оба сорадуются друг другу.....


Про тон я вообще молчу. Можно диссертацию защитить.Это да........., важнее слов в тысячу раз. Подписываюсь. Интонация -это вообще огромный показатель человеческого содержимого. Можно человека по ней определить .Интонацией можно великие дела свершать . Насчет тапочек -не знаю,.. имеется ввиду- муж -тапочки для жены и наоборот ? А потом типа- одел сапоги и по своим делам? 
Сорадование- да., дело хорошее, но больше мне кажется должна быть просто радость друг от друга, восторг друг от друга неиссякаемый. Это моя теория...
 "Есть ли мне причина огорчаться от чего-либо  или печалиться. если у меня всегда есть ты"-это вот мое понимание союзов сердец, скажем так.
 Пафосно может быт звучит, но это правда ,так и должно быть.

----------

Пема Дролкар (21.12.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Стыдно, но до сих пор не сталкивалась с носителями фени. Общалась со старой питерской интеллигенцией. Феня к ним не прижилась, несмотря на отсидку. Только один раз читала объяснение значения слов и пришла к выводу, что никогда их не слышала.


Ну как? Вот отсидевший срок в лагере на Соловках акад. Дм. Лихачёв даже статью написал, выйдя на свободу: "Черты первобытного примитивизма воровской речи".
А по жизни питерской (и не только питерской, кстати : ) интеллигенции не было, вероятно, необходимости общаться на фене даже в заключении.
Мне вот довелось около месяца в студ. стройотряде мучить : ) вопросами про феню парня лет на пять старше меня -- из шахтёрского донецкого посёлка, где многие прошли через зону... Он очень лихо ботал, даже песенки пел. : )

А позже отыскал, всё же, переводы стихов Вийона (он по жизни был, скажем так, гениальным поэтом, но не самым законопослушным гражданином), написанных им на воровском арго...

Вот перевод одного из самых "лихих" его стихотворений (но безо всякого арго : ), с которого у меня начался к нему интерес:

ЧЕТВЕРОСТИШИЕ,
КОТОРОЕ НАПИСАЛ ВИЙОН,
ПРИГОВОРЕННЫЙ К ПОВЕШЕНИЮ.

Я — Франсуа, чему не рад.
Увы, ждёт смерть злодея,
И сколько весит этот зад,
Узнает скоро шея.
Но сбежал, говорят, и в тот раз...

----------

Алик (20.12.2015), Пема Дролкар (21.12.2015)

----------


## Алик

> А ещё лагеря бывали/бывают пионерские, спортивные, альп-, горнолыжные, комс.-молодёжные, труда и отдыха... : )
> Так что слова "лагерь" в сочетаниях "лагерь особого назначения" (как на Соловках), лагерь исправительный и проч. любых -- не более чем омонимы, т.е. это слова, звучащие одинаково, но по смыслу -- разные в зависимости, опять же, от контекста.


Так в любом лагере главное - это "режим", а условия содержания обусловлены  видом режима. То, что в один лагерь отправляли в наказание, а в другой - в поощрение, не отменяет главного : за меня решают, что я должен  делать.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (21.12.2015)

----------


## Нико

> но больше мне кажется должна быть просто радость друг от друга, восторг друг от друга неиссякаемый. Это моя теория...


Это не теория, а неиссякаемый идеализм. 
Потому что есть непостоянство.
Сегодня восторг, а завтра иссяк.

Во, почти хокку заговорила))). Ложка здорового цинизма - и всё будет в ажуре!))))

----------

Альбина (21.12.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Так в любом лагере главное - это "режим", а условия содержания обусловлены  видом режима. То, что в один лагерь отправляли в наказание, а в другой - в поощрение, не отменяет главного : за меня решают, что я должен  делать.


Ну так устроено любое государство, являющееся инструментом насилия и порядка.
(Это если не вдаваться в понятие _сансара_, в коей за обычное существо тоже много чего решают, если оно не готово отстраняться от общ-ва/социума и идти не в ногу...)

А в "поощрительные" лагеря никто насильно не загонял и не загоняет. : )
Вот, к примеру, тебе путёвка, скажем, в Артек, ибо -- тра-тра-та -- заслужил. (Но можешь отказаться, легко...)

Если говорить шире, то сознание определяться сугубо бытием только на начальном этапе развития человека, а дальше уже он сам может оказаться в состоянии определять своё бытие... И при чём тут слово "лагерь"? : )

----------

Алик (21.12.2015)

----------


## Алик

> Ну как? Вот отсидевший срок в лагере на Соловках акад. Дм. Лихачёв даже статью написал, выйдя на свободу: "Черты первобытного примитивизма воровской речи".
> А по жизни питерской (и не только питерской, кстати : ) интеллигенции не было, вероятно, необходимости общаться на фене даже в заключении.
> Мне вот довелось около месяца в студ. стройотряде мучить : ) вопросами про феню парня лет на пять старше меня -- из шахтёрского донецкого посёлка, где многие прошли через зону... Он очень лихо ботал, даже песенки пел. : )
> 
> А позже отыскал, всё же, переводы стихов Вийона (он по жизни был, скажем так, гениальным поэтом, но не самым законопослушным гражданином), написанных им на воровском арго...
> 
> Вот перевод одного из самых "лихих" его стихотворений (но безо всякого арго : ), с которого у меня начался к нему интерес:
> 
> ЧЕТВЕРОСТИШИЕ,
> ...


Все мои знакомые уголовники ) разговаривали подчеркнуто вежливо и без всяких "Феню не знаю, боты не ношу"). Как один знакомый говорил: это только на воле можно без особых последствий послать человека "в" и "на"...

----------


## Нико

> Все мои знакомые уголовники ) разговаривали подчеркнуто вежливо и без всяких "Феню не знаю, боты не ношу"). Как один знакомый говорил: это только на воле можно без особых последствий послать человека "в" и "на"...


У Вас есть знакомые уголовники?))) *shocked*

----------


## Алик

> У Вас есть знакомые уголовники?))) *shocked*


Так Юй Кан же писал уже, что у нас полстраны пересидело. И вообще, у любого приличного человека должны быть знакомые уголовники).

----------

Альбина (21.12.2015)

----------


## Альбина

> Это не теория, а неиссякаемый идеализм. 
> Потому что есть непостоянство.
> Сегодня восторг, а завтра иссяк.
> 
> Во, почти хокку заговорила))). Ложка здорового цинизма - и всё будет в ажуре!))))


Ну имелось ввиду -неиссякаемый на года ,но с перерывом на обед, ужин, сон, и кучу дел .. 
к примеру, с  утра увидел- эх,нифига себе. кто это. ешкин кот..вот это да :Smilie:  

Сегодня иссяк, а завтра -восторг. и так по кругу.

Да не иссякнет мой восторг
Твоею дивной красотой
Твоими нежными речами
Твоими жгучими очами

Да не уйдет от нас любовь
Пусть страсть взгорает вновь и вновь
Чуть чуть  налью в бочок  цинизма
Три года говорят лишь  срок.


НЕт,Нико,пусть идеализм неисякаемый,но пусть будет, а разочарованных и так многомиллионная масса.И это печальное зрелище.

----------


## Нико

> к примеру, с  утра увидел- эх,нифига себе. кто это. ешкин кот..вот это да


Я даже к примеру и с утра не хачу ешкинов котов видеть. Наелась).

----------

Альбина (21.12.2015)

----------


## Альбина

> У Вас есть знакомые уголовники?))) *shocked*


У меня есть знакомые бандиты . Знаете,какие порядочные люди, своих никогда не оставят . ))Правда это они сейчас такие .) А в молодости конечно много чего было.А говорят они очень интересно ,кратко и емко, Но кстати ,что я заметила, у них бывает больше уважения к людям,не зависимо от соц. статуса и положения в отличие от  "образованной незапачканой " прослойки,которая как-раз разделять всех очень любит в силу своих умственных завоеваний..

----------

Алик (21.12.2015), Владимир Николаевич (21.12.2015), Пема Дролкар (21.12.2015)

----------


## Альбина

> Я даже к примеру и с утра не хачу ешкинов котов видеть. Наелась).


))))))))Нико.Зачем вы их ели?)) Их надо гладить с утра.). (меня аж Васек кусать начал. :Smilie: .)

----------

Алик (21.12.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (21.12.2015)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Насчет тапочек -не знаю,.. имеется ввиду- муж -тапочки для жены и наоборот ? А потом типа- одел сапоги и по своим делам? 
> Сорадование- да., дело хорошее, но больше мне кажется должна быть просто радость друг от друга, восторг друг от друга неиссякаемый. Это моя теория...
>  "Есть ли мне причина огорчаться от чего-либо  или печалиться. если у меня всегда есть ты"-это вот мое понимание союзов сердец, скажем так.
>  Пафосно может быт звучит, но это правда ,так и должно быть.


Нет, в тапочках своих собственных оба, каждый в своих. Психологических "тапочках") В смысле, удобно, не жмет, тепло и свободно. Когдадома. А на улицу разнуюобувьнадо носить,в зависимостиот целей и задач.) каблукисапоги)

Ой, восторг друг от друга не надо. Надо просто покой и свобода. И диалог плюс  пожелание счастья.Действенное. Взаимное. Не, как буддистка, ни в какой союз сердец я не верю))) Считаю, чточеловекдолжен спокойно жить и дышать и самореализовываться по отдельности, ну, а кров, еду и ласковое слово можно делить)  Нужна тонкая обоюдная  уважительная внимательность)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Я всегда знала, что Пема наша оптимистка!!!


Просто я упругая. И муж такой тоже попался) Упругого не ударишь и не поранишь) И консистенция как у хорошо натренированного мускула. А ты думала, прынц сразу идеальный попадается?)))) Упругость надо в себе нарабатывать) Каждый день твердость собственную стереотипную размягчать. Добрый,но упругий, кинешь камушек разок, потом уже не охота.) 

По-моему, дело не в оптимизме,а в созидании, способности переделывать и себя лично. Ну, и тебе должен достаться добротный кусок "пашни" :Big Grin:

----------


## Нико

> Просто я упругая. И муж такой тоже попался) Упругого не ударишь и не поранишь) И консистенция как у хорошо натренированного мускула. А ты думала, прынц сразу идеальный попадается?)))) Упругость надо в себе нарабатывать) Каждый день твердость собственную стереотипную размягчать. Добрый,но упругий, кинешь камушек разок, потом уже не охота.) 
> 
> По-моему, дело не в оптимизме,а в созидании, способности переделывать и себя лично. Ну, и тебе должен достаться добротный кусок "пашни"


Поняла. Пошла вырабатывать в себе упругость)).

----------

Альбина (21.12.2015), Пема Дролкар (21.12.2015)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> У меня есть знакомые бандиты . Знаете,какие порядочные люди, своих никогда не оставят . ))Правда это они сейчас такие .) А в молодости конечно много чего было.А говорят они очень интересно ,кратко и емко, Но кстати ,что я заметила, у них бывает больше уважения к людям,не зависимо от соц. статуса и положения в отличие от  "образованной незапачканой " прослойки,которая как-раз разделять всех очень любит в силу своих умственных завоеваний..


Но при этом бандиты))))Своих не бросят, а вот чужие им как?) Может незапачканной прослойке можно как-то простить умственные завоевания?)

----------


## Альбина

> Но при этом бандиты))))Своих не бросят, а вот чужие им как?) Может незапачканной прослойке можно как-то простить умственные завоевания?)


Да какие они сейчас бандиты,нет,конечно.) Это в прошлом.Это номинатив 90-х .Они и к чужим хорошо относятся,и у меня есть подозрение,что они хорошо знают такие вещи,как свобода,страх человеческий,и власть силы одного над другим и очень хорошо знаю ,что такое "эго"и могут эти знания применять,но они этого не делают.Короче говоря мудрые люди,мудрость которых пришла из своей собственной практики-из жизни.И еще людей видят насквозь.

----------


## Альбина

> Но при этом бандиты))))Своих не бросят, а вот чужие им как?) Может незапачканной прослойке можно как-то простить умственные завоевания?)


Так вот как-раз в недрах умов "незапачканной" прослойки можно увидеть много чего "настоящего",что в дейстаиях не выражается,а потенциал есть,но все завешано правилами поведения и страхами, или быть плохим или быть наказанным.Увы ,это видно . Желаний громадье....)))))Не самых лучезарных и добродеятельных. А простить можно, и даже нужно,почему нет ? Я кстати не снимаю со счетов важность интеллектуальной базы,которую несет человек,но по-большому счету это показатель мощности ума,а не гумманизм. А потребность познать как устроен окружающий мир во всем его многообразии так вообще -отличительная особенность свободного ума и только обогащает
Если честно ,Пем,(на ушко :Smilie: ). Несмотря на мое уважение и теплое отношение к моим знакомым "бандитам", коротать с ними вечера,а бывало и уик-енды мне было немного (мягко говоря) скучновато. :Wink:  ,но приходилось в силу то ,что это были друзья бывшего мужа)

----------


## Дмитрий Алексеевич

Приставки русского языка ориентируют в пространстве, например: за-бить, на-бить, над-бить, по-бить, под-бить, про-бить, до-бить, об-бить, от-бить, с-бить, в-бить, пред-бить, пере-бить, у-бить, из-бить.
Здесь например убить это У действия, тоесть когда только приготовился бить, а не обозначение смерти.
А забить это когда уже ЗА действием, тоесть уже сделано.
Сначала У потом ПО затем ЗА и гвоздь в доске (убил-побил-забил).

И ещё пример: за-учил, об-учил, под-учил, над-учил, от-учил, с-учил, пере-учил, у-учил, на-учил, по-учил, про-учил, до-учил, в-учил, пред-учил, из-учил.

Многие слова не ориентируются в пространстве, многие ориентируются неправильно, ложно...
Работая с текстами и говорением обращай внимание на эту ориентацию... изпользуй синонимы для правильной ориентации словоформ...

----------


## Жан-Батист

> Приставки русского языка ориентируют в пространстве, например: за-бить, на-бить, над-бить, по-бить, под-бить, про-бить, до-бить, об-бить, от-бить, с-бить, в-бить, пред-бить, пере-бить, у-бить, из-бить.
> Здесь например убить это У действия, тоесть когда только приготовился бить, а не обозначение смерти.
> А забить это когда уже ЗА действием, тоесть уже сделано.
> Сначала У потом ПО затем ЗА и гвоздь в доске (убил-побил-забил).
> 
> И ещё пример: за-учил, об-учил, под-учил, над-учил, от-учил, с-учил, пере-учил, у-учил, на-учил, по-учил, про-учил, до-учил, в-учил, пред-учил, из-учил.
> 
> Многие слова не ориентируются в пространстве, многие ориентируются неправильно, ложно...
> Работая с текстами и говорением обращай внимание на эту ориентацию... изпользуй синонимы для правильной ориентации словоформ...


Забавно было прочитать поучения о грамотности в русском языке от человека, допустившем в таком коротком посте как минимум 6 ошибок.

----------

Йен (27.08.2017)

----------


## Дмитрий Алексеевич

> прочитать


про читать это не по читать...
по и про это разные определения...



> поучения


не поучаю, а вучиваю
забавно это уже *за*... слово "было" лишнее в предложении...



> допустившем


до пустившем это когда только собираешься, здесь изпустившем или запустившем надо писать...
французы это помесь многих народов, цигане или цыгане подругому...
знаешь об этом?

----------

